# Flugzeug vs. Flieger



## lingpil

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte mal hier eine Frage stellen, die mich schon seit Längerem beschäftigt. Soweit ich es überblicken kann, gibt es noch keinen Thread dazu, in dem meine spezifischen Fragen besprochen wurden:

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass der Begriff "Flieger" (und seine allgemein weitläufige Verwendung) anstelle von "Flugzeug", zumindest in der Standardsprache, ein relativ rezentes Phänomen darstellt. Ich erinnere mich noch, dass in den 90ern - als ich anfing mich für die Luftfahrt zu interessieren - in Nachrichten, Zeitungen, o.Ä. "Flieger" nicht verwendet wurde. Jedenfalls kann ich mich daran nicht errinern. Selbst im Videotext, wo Kürze lebenswichtig ist, ist mir dieser Begriff damals kaum untergekommen. Daher habe ich das Gefühl, dass ein nenneswerter Gebrauch (jedenfalls in der Standardsprache) dieses Wortes erst vor etwa 10 - 12 Jahren einsetzte und von Jahr zu Jahr immer akzeptierter und alltäglicher wird. Inzwischen sprechen sogar Fluggesellschaften des Öfteren von "Fliegern" (z. B. Lufthansa mit ihrem "Siegerflieger" vor vier Jahren oder "Mannschaftsflieger" dieses Jahr). Auf den Erklärschildern der Aussichtsplattform des Flughafens München ist ebenfalls von "Fliegern" die Rede. Inzwischen bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass der Begriff "Flugzeug" in wenigen Jahren aus der Umgangssprache völlig verschwindet und nur noch in sehr technischen/behördlichen Zusammenhängen genutzt werden wird.

Meine erste Frage wäre daher: Habt auch ihr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass "Flieger" - dialektale Anwendungen beiseite - erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit in formellen/nachrichtlichen Zusammenhängen verwendet wird?

Meine zweite Frage bezieht sich mehr auf die Zusammensetzung dieses Wortes. Auch wenn ich inzwischen meinen Frieden mit seiner Anwendung geschlossen habe, habe ich doch lange Zeit es als nicht wirklich korrekt empfunden.

Grundsätzlich deutet die Endung "-er" in germanischen Sprachen an, dass gerade von einer Person gesprochen wird. Das einzige Wort, dass mir spontan in den Sinn kommt, bei dem dies nicht so ist, wäre "Computer". Aber auch hier gibt es zu bedenken, dass "Computer" in früheren Jahrhunderten ein Beruf (Rechenarbeiter) und dadurch eine Person war. Bei allen anderen Begriffen mit "-er" am Ende, die sich auf Gegenstände beziehen, ist der letzte Teil des Wortes ebenfalls eine "menschliche" Tätigkeitsbezeichnung: SeifenSPENDER, SchlüsselanHÄNGER, FlugzeugTRÄGER (übrigens nicht "Fliegerträger"). Das Gleiche gilt für entsprechend endende Namen von Tierarten: HaubenTAUCHER, BienenFRESSER, HonigANZEIGER, etc.

Demzufolge wäre es legitim, sich unter "Flieger" einen Menschen (deutsches Wort für Pilot) vorzustellen. Und in der Tat denke ich z. B. bei "Jagdflieger" an einen Menschen und nicht eine Maschine.

Ich habe übrigens auch folgende Beobachtung gemacht: Wenn ich die beiden Begriffe in andere Sprachen als hypothetische Lehnübersetzungen übertrage kommt ungefähr Folgendes raus:

Flugzeug = flying stuff = roba/cosa volante = летyчaя вещь = 飛物

So witzig und nicht-existierend diese Begriffe auch sein mögen, ist es doch zumindest offensichtlich, dass sie sich auf Dinge beziehen. Während hingegen:

Flieger = flyer = volatore = летyн = 飛者

Gerade die japanische Variante geht komplett am Sinn vorbei, da 者 die Bedeutung von "Person" hat. Allerdings fällt mir andererseits wirklich nicht ein, wie ich "-er" in einer "möglichst reinen" Art sonst übertragen könnte. Das Gleiche gilt wohl auch für "-tore" in der italienischen Form.

Wie seht ihr das? Empfindet ihr "Flieger" als genauso korrekt wie "Flugzeug"? Oder hat dieses Wort für euch vielleicht eine andere Konnotation?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für eure Überlegungen und Antworten.


----------



## manfy

lingpil said:


> Meine erste Frage wäre daher: Habt auch ihr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass "Flieger" - dialektale Anwendungen beiseite - erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit in formellen/nachrichtlichen Zusammenhängen verwendet wird?


Da ich kein Sprachhistoriker bin, kann ich dir hier keine formale, bindende Antwort bieten, aber es wundert mich etwas, warum du dialektale Anwendungen beiseite lassen möchtest. Schließlich und endlich sind die Dialekte die Ursprungssprachen, die durch Standardisierung zur deutschen Standardsprache geführt haben. Um das krass gegenüberzustellen, die heute sogenannten und manchmal verpönten Dialekte sind natürlich gewachsene Sprachen und die Standardsprache ist ein aus wirtschaftlichen und politischen Gründen vereinheitlichtes synthetisches Gebilde, das auf mehreren der wichtigsten Dialekte und Sprachvarianten von damals basiert.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt die heutige Akzeptanz dieser umgangssprachlichen Wörter am explosionsartigen Wachstum von Marketing & Werbung. In dieser Branche muss man nunmal hervorstehen, in welcher Art auch immer. Rein standardsprachliche Wortkreationen klingen oft unsinnig und umständlich erklärungsbedürftig, somit ist der Schritt in Richtung Umgangssprache ein marketingtechnisch logischer.

Die Bedeutung von Flieger als Pilot ist den meisten hoffentlich bereits vom Fliegerlied der neuen deutschen Welle bekannt (Extrabreit), aber auch Flieger als Flugzeug bereitet mir keine schlaflosen Nächte. Das Flugzeug fliegt ja, genauso wie der Pilot, und somit könnte man genausogut schließen, dass die Endung -er eine Funktion beschreibt (welche vor 1000 Jahren natürlich immer von Personen ausgeführt wurde, da es ja kaum Maschinen gab).


----------



## Sowka

lingpil said:


> Wie seht ihr das? Empfindet ihr "Flieger" als genauso korrekt wie "Flugzeug"? Oder hat dieses Wort für euch vielleicht eine andere Konnotation?


Also nur ganz spontan: Mir war "Flieger" schon immer (seit ca. 1961 ) geläufig, und zwar besonders für kleinere oder spezielle Flugzeuge ("Segelflieger", "Motorflieger"). Man spricht auch von "Fliegerhorst".

Duden markiert "Flieger" für "Flugzeug" als umgangssprachlich.


----------



## lingpil

Hallo Sowka,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 

In bestimmten zusammengesetzten Wörtern ist auch mir "Flieger" von Anfang an geläufig. Z. B. auch "Papierflieger". Allerdings hat ein Papierflieger auch nichts mit einem echten Flugzeug gemein. Es ist einfach ein Blatt Papier, dass in einer bestimmten Weise gefaltet wurde.  

"Fliegerhorst" ist durchaus doppeldeutig, weil aus dem Wort nicht klar hervorgeht, ob es sich auf die Maschinen bezieht, oder die Männer, die sie steuern und auf einem Fliegerhorst stationiert sind.

Dass der Duden "Flieger" als umgangssprachlich für "Flugzeug" markiert erscheint mir naheliegend. Auch bei Wikipedia wird es genauso angegeben. Interessant finde ich übrigens Folgendes: Wenn man bei Leo.org das Wort "Flieger" übersetzen lässt, bekommt man bei Italienisch, Englisch und Portugiesisch beide Varianten (und nur auf Portugiesisch zunächst "avião") präsentiert, bei Spanisch, Französisch und Russisch werden nur die Männer, nicht die Maschinen genannt.

Aufgrund der Entwicklung, die ich zumindest zu beobachten glaube, erscheint es mir so, dass in künftigen Duden-Auflagen der Vermerk "ugs." verschwinden wird und stattdessen eher bei "Flugzeug" der Zusatz "tech." erscheint.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Man spricht auch von "Fliegerhorst".


Ein _Fliegerhorst_ heißt so, weil er ein Stützpunkt für _Kampfflieger_ (Soldaten, die fliegen) ist.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Ein _Fliegerhorst_ heißt so, weil er ein Stützpunkt für _Kampfflieger_ (Soldaten, die fliegen) ist.


Das ist lustig: Der Verdacht ist mir beim Schreiben meines Beitrags gekommen. Ich hatte immer gedacht, das ist eben ein Horst. Nur, dass da keine Greifvögel zu Hause sind, sondern Flugzeuge.  (Tatsache! Aber ich habe auch mit diesem Wort nichts zu tun, außer dass bei uns in der Gegend der Fliegerhorst Wunstorf ist.)


----------



## lingpil

manfy said:


> Die Bedeutung von Flieger als Pilot ist den meisten hoffentlich bereits vom Fliegerlied der neuen deutschen Welle bekannt (Extrabreit),* aber auch Flieger als Flugzeug bereitet mir keine schlaflosen Nächte*. Das Flugzeug fliegt ja, genauso wie der Pilot, und somit könnte man genausogut schließen, dass die Endung -er eine Funktion beschreibt (welche vor 1000 Jahren natürlich immer von Personen ausgeführt wurde, da es ja kaum Maschinen gab).


Mir inzwischen auch nicht.  Das was mich einfach etwas wundert, ist, dass ich diese Anwendung (gerade auch in ihrer "blanken" Form, ohne Zusammensetzungen) in den Medien erst seit Mitte der 2000er gehäuft feststelle. Wenn der Übergang von "Flugzeug" zu "Flieger" so natürlich wäre (oder anders gesagt, dass Wort "Flugzeug" so künstlich), frage ich mich, wieso es sich jahrzehntelang weitgehend konkurrenzlos halten konnte.

Offensichtlich wurden ganz am Anfang (vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg) "Flugzeug" und "Aeroplan" im deutschen Sprachraum verwendet. Dann hat sich das deutsche Wort (wohl in Anlehnung an "Fahrzeug") durchgesetzt.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Die Bedeutung von Flieger als Pilot ist den meisten hoffentlich bereits vom Fliegerlied der neuen deutschen Welle bekannt (Extrabreit)


Das _Fiegerlied_ ist nicht von Extrabeit. Das gab es schon, als noch keiner von denen geboren war. Hans Albers hat es 1932 gesungen.

_Flieger_ in der Bedeutung _fliegendes Tier_ ist schon alt. Die Bedeutung _Mensch, der mithilfe mechanischer Vorrichtungen fliegt_ ist (zuerst freilich theoretisch) seit der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts belegt, die Bedeutung _Flugzeugführer_ mindestens seit dem ersten Weltkrieg.


----------



## bearded

Hi lingpil, nice to hear from you again


lingpil said:


> Grundsätzlich deutet die Endung "-er" in germanischen Sprachen an, dass gerade von einer Person gesprochen wird. Das einzige Wort, dass mir spontan in den Sinn kommt, bei dem dies nicht so ist, wäre "Computer".


Ich fürchte, dass es doch nicht so einfach ist. Denk nur an Wörter wie Engl. (best)seller, Deutsch Treffer... Im Romanischen Bereich: mo_tore, _reat_tore, _trat_tore..._


----------



## Hutschi

Den Begriff "Flieger" kannte ich schon als kleines Kind (weit vor der Schulzeit). "Da kommt ein Flieger.", später dann: "Die Düsenflieger (=Düsenjäger) sind wieder unterwegs". Dann konnte man auch den Überschallknall erwarten.
"Flugzeug" lernte ich, glaube ich, erst später. Es klingt formaler. Nena sang "Kriegsminister gibt's nicht mehr
und auch keine Düsenflieger."
- Hier scheint Düsenflieger (wegen der Parallelität) der Pilot zu sein, aber es ist offen. Wenn ich das Lied hörte, habe ich es immer als "Flugzeug" verstanden.

Der Übergang zwischen Umgangssprache und Standardsprache ist fließend, denke ich. Zum Teil ist er willkürlich definiert, zum Teil unterliegt er Regeln.
Eine "echte" Standardisierung gibt es nicht für Deutsch. Zumindest nicht mehr, seit der Duden (und andere Wörterbücher) nicht mehr "offizielle" Bücher für die Definition des Standards sind. Sie sind kein Standard mehr sondern beispielgebend, man kann sich dran halten, muss es aber nicht. Nur dort, wo der Staat Weisungskompetenz hat, gilt zum Beispiel die Rechtschreibreform als verbindlich. Ansonsten hat sie nur noch Vorbildfunktion.

Trotzdem können wir mangels Besserem annehmen, dass der Standard (in einem weiteren Sinn) durch die Wörterbücher dargestellt, wenn nicht bestimmt wird.
Wenn der Duden sagt: umgangssprachlich - dann akzeptiere ich das.
Umgangssprache ist kein "schlechtes" oder gar "falsches" Deutsch.  Es ist (meist) die Alltagssprache, die sich auch in Zeitungen widerspiegelt.

PS: Wenn man denkt, ein Wort sei neu, ist es meist trotzdem schon alt. (Außer das Bezeichnete selbst ist neu oder das Wort kam als Fremdwort ins Deutsche).


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Hi lingpil, nice to hear from you again
> Ich fürchte, dass es doch nicht so einfach ist. Denk nur an Wörter wie Engl. (best)seller, Deutsch Treffer... Im Romanischen Bereich: mo_tore, _reat_tore, _trat_tore..._



Zwar deutet das deutsche Wikipedia an, dass es nur menschliche Tätigkeiten beschreibe ("_Wortbildungselement maskuliner Substantive mit der Bedeutung des Ausübens einer Tätigkeit, eines Berufes nach dem Muster „Verbstamm“ + „er“_"), ich halte dies aber für unwahrscheinlich und wohl vereinfacht.

Im Wiki fürs Englische, einer Sprache, die mit dem Deutschen die Wurzeln teilt und die somit auf einer vergleichbaren Sprachlogik basiert, wird schon viel umfangreicher von Menschen und Sachen gesprochen: "(added to verbs) A *person or thing* that does an action indicated by the root verb; used to form an agent noun".
Dies erscheint mir sprachlogisch plausibler.


----------



## Hutschi

manfy said:


> Zwar deutet das deutsche Wikipedia an, dass es nur menschliche Tätigkeiten beschreibe ("_Wortbildungselement maskuliner Substantive mit der Bedeutung des Ausübens einer Tätigkeit, eines Berufes nach dem Muster „Verbstamm“ + „er“_"), ich halte dies aber für unwahrscheinlich und wohl vereinfacht.
> ...


Es steht da nichts von "menschlicher Tätigkeit". Es kann eine allgemeine Tätigkeit sein.
Der Flieger fliegt = Der Pilot fliegt. Das Flugzeug fliegt.


----------



## manfy

Hutschi said:


> Es steht da nichts von "menschlicher Tätigkeit". Es kann eine allgemeine Tätigkeit sein.
> Der Flieger fliegt = Der Pilot fliegt. Das Flugzeug fliegt.


Ja, es wird nicht explizit gesagt, aber die Formulierung "..._des Ausübens einer Tätigkeit, *eines Berufes*... _" lässt hier wenig Interpretationsspielraum.
Wie auch immer, wenn sprachhistorisch nachweisbar wäre, dass sich dies im Althochdeutschen oder Mittelhochdeutschen nur auf menschliche Tätigkeiten beschränkte, so würde ich die anschließende Erweiterung von menschlicher Tätigkeit auf maschinelle Funktion als recht selbstverständlich ansehen, da mechanische Einrichtungen und Geräte diese menschlichen Tätigkeit vielfach übernommen haben. (zwar ist der Lehrer, der lehrt "noch" nicht ersetzt worden, aber ein Bohrer bohrt, ein Kocher kocht etwas und ein Taschenrechner rechnet Taschen )


----------



## Hutschi

PS:
Wir hatten ja auch: Der Brummer brummt.

PS: Es ist noch nicht gesichtet, also noch nicht öffentlich.

Ich habe folgende Version für die Wortbildung mit "er" gebildet:

[1] _Wortbildungselement maskuliner Substantive mit der Bedeutung der Zugehörigkeit, des Bewohnens nach dem Muster „Ort“ + „er“_
[2] _Wortbildungselement maskuliner Substantive mit der Bedeutung des Ausübens einer Tätigkeit, eines Berufes nach dem Muster „Verbstamm“ + „er“_, Beispiel: Der Flieger fliegt = das Flugzeug fliegt, der Pilot fliegt.
[3] _Wortbildungselement für Adjektive mit der Bedeutung der Zugehörigkeit oder Art und Weise einer Region nach dem Muster „Ort“ + „er“_
[4] _Wortbildungselement maskuliner Substantive mit der Bedeutung eines Produktes, Beispiel: "der Hefter"

(Edit: noch nicht gesichteten Wictionary-Beitrag eingefügt.)_


----------



## lingpil

Danke für eure Antworten soweit!

Dass die (deutsche) Wikipedia-Erklärung so nahe an meiner eigenen Vorstellung ist, war mir gar nicht bewusst. 

Aber natürlich ist mir klar, dass man solche Tätigkeitsbezeichnungen auch auf Geräte überträgt, so wie auch in den Beispielen, die ich in meinem OP angegeben habe. Mich hat es nur gewundert, warum ich erst relativ spät von "Fliegern" gehört habe. Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach nur in einem Umfeld aufgewachsen, in dem dieses Wort nicht genutzt wurde.

@bearded: Hallo zurück. Und danke für die Beispiele. Die beiden germanischen jedoch sind ein anderes Phänomen, an das ich bislang überhaupt nicht gedacht hatte: Hier wird die Tätigkeit nicht mit dem ausführenden Subjekt, sondern mit dem direkten Objekt (dem etwas "angetan" wird) assoziiert. Der Bestseller verkauft nichts, er wird verkauft. Und "Der Treffer hat getroffen" würde sich auch sehr ungewöhnlich anhören.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

›Flieger‹ im Sinne von ›Flugzeug‹ wurde ich eher unter Nr. 4 einordnen:


Hutschi said:


> [4] _Wortbildungselement maskuliner Substantive mit der Bedeutung eines Produktes, Beispiel: "der Hefter"_





manfy said:


> Ja, es wird nicht explizit gesagt, aber die Formulierung "..._des Ausübens einer Tätigkeit, *eines Berufes*... _" lässt hier wenig Interpretationsspielraum.


@lingpil Deine Beobachtung kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab früher _P. M. – Peter Moosleitners interessantes Magazin_ gelesen. Da wurde mal von einem der Redakteure (oder vom Chefredakteur im Editorial?) erwähnt, dass der Lektor ›Flieger‹ nicht durchgehen lässt (bzw. ließ) und es in ›Flugzeug‹ ändert (wenn keine Person gemeint ist). Das hatte mich im ersten Moment gewundert, weil ich ›Flieger‹ für ganz normal hielt. Vor ein paar Jahren ist mir der Begriff dann auch in der Presse untergekommen; die Lektoren monieren ihn wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## PMali

Flugzeug oder Flieger?
Mir scheint das auch eine regional gebundene Bezeichnungsweise zu sein. Als vom Osten kommend ist mir lediglich Flieger für Spielzeugflugzeuge usw. geläufig. Darum war ich sehr verwundert, als ein Deutscher, offensichtlich aus dem Westen kommend, in einem amerikanischen Flughafen bei meinem ersten Amerikaflug von einem "Flieger" sprach. Das war 1992. Ich sah das eher als Kuriosität an und keineswegs als gutes Deutsch. Ich werde natürlich bei Flugzeug bleiben!
PMali


----------



## Hutschi

Nena sang:


> 99 Düsenflieger
> Jeder war ein großer Krieger


Quelle: 99 Luftballons

Hier war "Flieger"=Person /Angehöriger der Luftwaffe) gemeint.



Der Duden sagt: Flieger


*Pilot *​​...​​*Angehöriger der Luftwaffe*​...​​​*Flugzeug*​...[/B]​​[...]​..................................................................................................

Alles: Stil umgangssprachlich, überregional (sonst wäre es als regional gekennzeichnet).

------

PS: Ich kannte "Flieger=Flugzeug" schon lange.
Bei "99 Düsenflieger" habe ich zunächst an Flugzeuge gedacht. Erst der nächste Vers macht Angehörige der Luftwaffe aus ihnen.
(Heißt es jetzt wirklich wieder Luftwaffe?)


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Heißt es jetzt wirklich wieder Luftwaffe?


Ja doch.
Luftwaffe (Bundeswehr)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> (Heißt es jetzt wirklich wieder Luftwaffe?)


Hm, „wieder“? Wie hieß es denn vorher bzw. zwischenzeitlich?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, „wieder“? Wie hieß es denn vorher bzw. zwischenzeitlich?


Bei der NVA war der Ausdruck, denke ich, nicht in Gebrauch. (Hutschi kommt aus dem Osten.)


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Bei der NVA war der Ausdruck, denke ich, nicht in Gebrauch. (Hutschi kommt aus dem Osten.)



Richtig, es waren die "Luftstreitkräfte (der NVA)".

"Armee" wurde wie im Französischen gebraucht, armée de terre, armée de l'air.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, „wieder“? Wie hieß es denn vorher bzw. zwischenzeitlich?


Ja, Luftstreitkräfte, es kann sein, dass das ein DDR-Begriff war, sicher bin ich nicht.
Der Westen hat eben den Begriff behalten, der Osten die Uniformen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ja, Luftstreitkräfte, es kann sein, dass das ein DDR-Begriff war, sicher bin ich nicht.


Ja, natürlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Genauer: Ich war nicht sicher, dass der Begriff _nur in_ bzw. _nur für _die DDR-Streitkräfte verwendet wurde.

Wie wurde   armée de terre, armée de l'air in der Bundesrepublik übersetzt?
Wikipedia verwendet heute: Französische Luftstreitkräfte – Wikipedia

Dann wäre es kein DDR-Begriff im allgemeinen Sinn.

Die DDR hat den Begriff vom Kaiserreich verwendet: Luftstreitkräfte (Deutsches Kaiserreich) – Wikipedia

---

Um zum Thema zrückzukommen: Zusätzlich gibt es den Begriff der "Fliegertruppe" Fliegertruppe – Wikipedia

edit: Quellen und Ergänzungen


----------



## berndf

_Luftstreitkräfte_ ist allgemeiner als _Luftwaffe_. Es ist unabhängig von der Organisationsform. Der Begriff Luftwaffe impliziert, dass es sich um eine eigenständig organisierte Waffengattung handelt. Für den Begriff _Luftstreitkräfte_ kann das der Fall sein, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, (z. B.) die französischen Luftstreitkräfte kann man wohl auch als ›Luftwaffe‹ bezeichnen, da es sich um eine eigene Teilstreitkraft handelt:


> Die *französischen Luft- & Weltraumstreitkräfte* (französisch Armée de l’Air & de l'Espace), bis 2020 *französischen Luftstreitkräfte* (französisch Armée de l’Air), sind eine der fünf Teilstreitkräfte des französischen Militärs. Mit über 40.000 Angehörigen ist sie die zweitgrößte Teilstreitkraft Frankreichs.
> […]
> Beim Waffenstillstand im Jahr 1918 war die Aéronautique Militaire mit 90.000 Mann, 350 Staffeln und 3.222 Flugzeugen die stärkste Luftwaffe an der Westfront.
> Französische Luftstreitkräfte – Wikipedia


----------

